# oh...crap...



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I just realized...*no team that has swept Memphis has ever won a championship...*

actually just a fun fact...dont think its a stigmata...we have about a week of not much to talk about so I came up with a subject...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dude, I saw the thread title and about had a heart attack thinking Dirk got injured falling out of the top of a bunk bed or something.

Don't do this to me....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:laugh:


Mavericks_Fan said:


> Dude, I saw the thread title and about had a heart attack thinking Dirk got injured falling out of the top of a bunk bed or something.
> 
> Don't do this to me....


lol, my badd...maybe we should keep Dirk in an underground facility thats has padded walls with no metal to be found at all just to be safe...also dont serve him anythig hotter then luke warm...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I was thinking, "What do we do for a week?", so I'll start a thread on SA's board telling them how much they're needed.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is a nice and scary fact. I like it, gives us more drive, I hope.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I just realized...*no team that has swept Memphis has ever won a championship...*


I think it's a good thing because Dallas is breaking new ground all year long.

Mavs has NEVER swept a team in the playoffs........ until this year!

So your statement could be changed to "no team that has swept Memphis has ever won a championship... until this year."

:banana:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I just realized...*no team that has swept Memphis has ever won a championship...*
> 
> actually just a fun fact...dont think its a stigmata...we have about a week of not much to talk about so I came up with a subject...


yea but weve never swept a team before, it cancels itself out


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> lol, my badd...maybe we should keep Dirk in an underground facility thats has padded walls with no metal to be found at all just to be safe...also dont serve him anythig hotter then luke warm...



lol good idea, put a xbox 360, a fridge and a little gym down there so he doesnt get rusty. Maybe a hamster wheel. Lol I love the playoffs.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

VeN said:


> lol good idea, put a xbox 360, a fridge and a little gym down there so he doesnt get rusty. Maybe a hamster wheel. Lol I love the playoffs.


Thats one bigass hampster wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Give him a Tim Duncan picture and a BB gun.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Give him a Tim Duncan picture and a BB gun.


He might shoot himself in the foot or something with a BB gun.... Too risky. LOL


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I just realized...*no team that has swept Memphis has ever won a championship...*
> 
> actually just a fun fact...dont think its a stigmata...we have about a week of not much to talk about so I came up with a subject...


just another one of them weird facts...just like the team who knocked Kenyon Martin out of the playoffs has won the title 4 straight times. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

at least we wont have to worry about sweeping Memphis this year...


----------

